# مخصص لتتبع أخبار حادثة رفح الإرهابية وتبعاتها



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2012)

*للتحقيق معهم في هجوم سيناء*
*   			مصر تطالب حماس بتسليم دغمش و2 من "جيش الإسلام" *



*   		الجمعة, 10 أغسطس 2012 11:47     *
* 




 *
* احداث رفح  *


*  	نقلت جريدة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية عن مصادر فلسطينية  مطلعة في قطاع غزة أن  مصر طلبت من حماس تسليمها 3 من قادة "جيش الإسلام"  السلفي، بعدما اكتشفت  وجود جثة تعود لأحد العناصر السابقين في الجيش، من  بين الجثث التي نفذت  جريمة رفح التي راح ضحيتها 16 جنديا مصريا.*
*  	وبحسب المصادر، فإن مصر طلبت تسلميها ممتاز دغمش قائد  "جيش الإسلام" و2 من  عناصره، أحدهم ذو أصول يمنية للتحقيق معهم في شبهات  حول تورطهم في هجوم  سيناء.*
* 	ولم تؤكد حماس أو تنفي رسميا الأمر، وتضاربت الأنباء، إذ أكدت مصادر في   الحركة، ومن بينهم القيادي محمود الزهار، أن مصر استفسرت عن أسماء ناشطين   في غزة، لكنه لم يعلن من هم ولم يقل إنهم مطلوبون للتحقيق، ونفت مصادر أخرى   في الحركة، ومن بينهم صلاح البردويل، أن تكون مصر استفسرت أو طلبت  تسليمها  أشخاصا من غزة.*






* الدستور*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2012)

حماس لن تسلم الارهابين الى مصر لوجود مصالح كبيرة بينهم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (10 أغسطس 2012)

فرانس24 
(((0 اغسطس 2012 - 14H23  
مصر تعتقل ستة "ارهابيين" بعد هجوم سيناء وتعيد فتح معبر رفح

اعلن التلفزيون المصري الجمعة ان مصر قررت اعادة فتح معبر رفح في اتجاه واحد ليتاح للفلسطينيين العالقين على اراضيها بالعودة الى قطاع غزة.
ا ف ب - القاهرة (ا ف ب) - افادت مصادر عسكرية وامنية الجمعة ان ستة "ارهابيين" اوقفوا في سيناء في عملية تمشيط نفذها الجيش المصري اثر الهجوم الذي قتل خلاله 16 عنصرا من حرس الحدود المصريين.

ونقلت وكالة انباء الشرق الاوسط عن مصدر عسكري ان العناصر الارهابية الستة اعتقلوا خلال دوريات مشتركة للجيش والشرطة في اطار مواصلة البحث عن مجرمين في محافظة شمال سيناء.

وقال مصدر امني لوكالة فرانس برس ان الرجال الستة معروفون بانهم اصوليون ويشتبه بانهم ينتمون الى حركة جهادية.

وانتشر الجيش المصري في شبه جزيرة سيناء بموافقة اسرائيل لوضع حد للهجمات الدامية التي تنفذها مجموعات اسلامية متطرفة بعد الهجوم الذي اسفر عن مقتل 16 عنصرا من حرس الحدود المصريين الاحد.

وليل الخميس الجمعة فتح مجهولون النار على حاجز قرب مدينة العريش من دون وقوع اصابات بحسب مصدر امني.

وصباح الجمعة عاد الهدوء الى مدينة العريش ومحيطها بحسب ما افادت مراسلة فرانس برس.

وفي المدينة التي انتشرت فيها مدرعات كانت دبابة للجيش متمركزة وراء سواتر ترابية كتب عليها "النصر او الموت".

وكان هجوم الاحد اثار صدمة في مصر وحمل الرئيس محمد مرسي على اقالة رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة اللواء مراد موافي وتعيين رئيس جديد للحرس الجمهوري وقائد جديد للشرطة العسكرية واقالة محافظ شمال سيناء.

وكانت اسرائيل اعطت مساء الخميس موافقتها لنشر مروحيات قتالية لمحاربة المجموعات الاسلامية المفترضة في سيناء على الحدود مع الدولة العبرية بحسب مسؤول اسرائيلي.

وانتشار الجيش المصري محدود في سيناء بسبب القيود على تواجده فيها بموجب معاهدة السلام المبرمة عام 1979 مع اسرائيل.

واعلن التلفزيون المصري الجمعة ان مصر قررت اعادة فتح معبر رفح في اتجاه واحد ليتاح للفلسطينيين العالقين على اراضيها بالعودة الى قطاع غزة.

وقالت قناة النيل الاخبارية "تقرر فتح معبر رفح في اتجاه واحد" خصوصا ليتمكن الحجاج الفلسطينيون العائدون من السعودية من العودة الى بيوتهم.

واوضحت ان فتح المعبر "استثنائي"، بدون ان توضح كم سيبقى مفتوحا.

واكد مصدر امني ان المعبر اعيد فتحه في اتجاه واحد.

واغلقت مصر "الى اجل غير مسمى" معبر رفح وهو المنفذ الوحيد لقطاع غزة الى الخارج الاحد الماضي بعد مقتل 16 من حرس الحدود المصريين في هجوم مسلح.

من جهة ثانية قال مصدر امني في الجانب الفلسطيني وشهود عيان ان عددا محدودا من الانفاق المنتشرة على الحدود المصرية الفلسطينية في مدينة رفح جنوب قطاع غزة عادت الى العمل خصوصا تلك التي يتم تهريب الوقود منها الى قطاع غزة.

واشار المصدر الى ان هذه الانفاق عبارة عن انابيب لنقل الوقود فقط. كما استؤنف النشاط فيها تحت رقابة حكومة حماس ورقابة قوات الامن المصري)))  انتهى الاقتباس من فرانس24
     المرجع :
http://www.france24.com/ar/node/807492

lموضوع  قيّــــم  وثـــــرى  له علاقه بموضوعنا 
 -
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215980


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2012)

*مفاجأة كبير الأطباء الشرعيين: أحذية منفذى مذبحة رفح «صنعت فى فلسطين»*



*



*

* جورجى: وصلت إلينا أشلاء لخمسة أشخاص متفحمين وجثة متعفنة كاملة*

*  منفذو عملية رفح كانوا يرتدون أحذية مكتوبًا عليها صُنع فى  فلسطين، هذه    هى المفاجأة التى فجرها كبير الأطباء الشرعيين فى مصلحة الطب  الشرعى    الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى، موضحًا أن «عينات الأشلاء التى وردت  إلينا كانت    لخمسة أشخاص متفحمين، بالإضافة إلى جثمان كامل يرتدى ملابس شبه   عسكرية».*
*  يسرد جورجى التفاصيل بدقة «مشرحة زينهم استقبلت جثمان  شخص كامل، من    المشتبه فى تورطهم فى حادثة رفح، بالإضافة إلى أشلاء 5 أفراد  محترقين    ومقطّعين إلى أجزاء صغيرة، تم وضعها فى 5 أكياس، وقامت نيابة شمال  سيناء    العسكرية بتسليمها إلينا، ومرفق معها خطاب رسمى، بضرورة تكليف مصلحة  الطب    الشرعى بانتداب أحد الأطباء الشرعيين للانتقال إلى مشرحة زينهم،  لتشريح    الجثامين، وبيان ما بها من إصابات، وسبب حدوثها، والأداة المُستخدمة  فى    إحداثها وتوقيت وتاريخ وسبب الوفاة».*
*  كبير الأطباء الشرعيين أشار إلى أنهم بدؤوا بالفعل،  صباح أمس، فى فحص    عينات الجثامين، وأضاف «قمنا بتجهيز خطة عمل للانتهاء من  العينات، أواخر    الأسبوع الجارى، على أقصى تقدير، وطرحنا عدة تساؤلات قبل  البدء فى الفحص،    تدور حول هل تلك الأشلاء لشخص واحد فقط أم لأكثر من شخص؟  وهل عددهم  أكثر   من ستة أم لا؟ وما ظروف العثور عليهم؟ كما قمنا بتصويرهم   فوتوغرافيا،   والحصول على عينات من الحامض النووى، كذلك ستتم مقارنة بصمات   الأصابع   الموجودة مع سجلات وزارة الداخلية، بعدها تتم مقارنة ملف  الحامض  النووى،   وفحص الأوراق الخاصة بالمتهمين، ومحاولة الاستدلال منها  على  شخصيتهم،   وبعدها يتم عمل تحليل المقذوفات الموجودة فى أجساد  المتهمين  وتحديد سبب   الوفاة». وتابع «أهم عنصر فى النتائج التى تم  الحصول عليها، أن  المشتبه   بتورطهم فى تنفيذ الحادثة الإجرامية كانوا  يرتدون أحذية وكوتشيهات  مكتوبًا   عليها صُنع فى فلسطين، وهذا ما توصلنا  إليه من الأحراز التى تم  الحصول   عليها مع الأشلاء، والتى كان يرتديها  المشتبه فيهم فى أثناء وقوع    الحادثة». جورجى قال إن «الجثة الكاملة كانت  ترتدى زيًا شبيهًا بالملابس    العسكرية، ومن الواضح أنها وُجدت بعد  تعفنها، الأمر الذى سيصعّب التعرف على    نتائج التشريح بسهولة، ولكن  النتائج الأولية لفحصها أثبتت وفاتها نتيجة    شظايا نارية نافذة»، وأنهى  قائلاً «أعتقد أنه بعد تنفيذ العملية قامت    السلطات الإسرائيلية بإطلاق  صواريخ على المشتبه بهم فلقوا مصرعهم على    الفور».*


* التحرير*​


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

*مش مبرر يا اخ سمعان*
* اليهود بيستوردوا احذيتهم من فلسطين D:*
​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (11 أغسطس 2012)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله 

بالذمة الفلسطنين مصلحتهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عمركم فكرتهم 

مين من مصلحته اغلاق معبر رفح هل الفلسطنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فكروا حتى لو دقيقه 







قناة سي ان ان تفضح الكيان الصهيوني بعرضه صوراً لعناصر جهادية قالوا انهم من حركتي فتح وحماس وهم المسئولين عن التفجيرات والاعتداءات على قوات حرس الحدود المصرية وفي نفس الوقت الكاميرا تلتقط شخصاً يرتدي قلادة عليها نجمة داوود !


----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> بالذمة الفلسطنين مصلحتهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عمركم فكرتهم
> 
> ...


اللى قبلنا قالوا لما المسلم بيجيلوا بواسير بيتهم  الاسرائيلى انه حطله الشطة فى بوقه 
بالزمه دى مشاركة تدخل العقل او يصدقها حد


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (11 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اللى قبلنا قالوا لما المسلم بيجيلوا بواسير بيتهم  الاسرائيلى انه حطله الشطة فى بوقه
> بالزمه دى مشاركة تدخل العقل او يصدقها حد



*فعلا يا جورج، لو فكرّنا كده بهدوء، ايه مصلحة الفلسطينيين من الهجوم الارهابي ده؟ الانفاق يتم هدمها، وحركة المسافرين تتوقف بشكل كامل، والغاز القطري يتوقف، الخ الخ الخ. المواطن الساكن في غزة هو الخاسر والمتضرر الاكبر. الاسرائيلي فعلا استفاد. اشمعنا دلوقتي؟ واشمعنا عملية بالحجم ده لم تحدث في التاريخ كله؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*الجماعة السلفية بسيناء في رسالة عبر بوابة الأهرام   لسنا مطاريد.. وقد نلجأ للمنظمات الدولية*
* 2012-08-11  *

*     	أدانت الجماعة السلفية، بمحافظة شمال سيناء اليوم السبت، ما قامت به  قوات  الجيش والشرطة، من مداهمة بعض المنازل بشكل عشوائي، واعتقال بعض  الأشخاص،  لمجرد وجود ملفات سابقة لهم بأمن الدولة.*

* 	وأكد أعضاء بالجماعة السلفية- بينهم سعيد سلامة وحازم عبدالبر- أنهم   يوجهون هذه الرسالة إلى الجيش، عبر "بوابة الأهرام"، وهى أنهم ليسوا   مطاريد، حتى يتعامل معهم الجيش بهذه الطريقة، وقالوا إن أمامهم خيارين، لا   ثالث لهما، فى حال استمرار هذه الحملات العشوائية عليهم، إما الاعتصام  أمام  مقر المخابرات، أو اللجوء للمنظمات الدولية. *

* 	أضافوا أن قوات الجيش والشرطة استعانت بضباط أمن دولة سابقين، للقبض علي   عدد ممن لهم ملفات سابقة بأمن الدولة، وتم الإفراج عنهم، ليس إلا لتهدئة   الرأي العام، وهو الأمر الذي لا تقبله الجماعات والعشائر بسيناء. *

* 	أوضحوا أن تلك الأساليب تؤكد أن النظام السابق مازال يدير المنظومة   الأمنية كما كان يحدث في عهد حبيب العادلي، حيث كان يتم اعتقال الأشخاص   بشكل عشوائي، لمجرد انتمائهم لجماعات دينية، وإظهارهم للرأي العام علي أنهم   جماعات متطرفة، وتلفيق التهم لهم دون أدلة، والتعامل بنظام "الشخص متهم   حتى تثبت براءته". *

* 	وطالبوا قوات الأمن والجيش بالتوقف عن هذه الممارسات العشوائية، وقالوا:   "لن نلجأ للعنف ضد الجش، لكن عليه ألا يتعامل مع أهالى سيناء، تعاملا   أمنيا، بل كقضية أمن قومى". *

* 	جدير بالذكر، أن الجماعة السلفية، ستعقد مؤتمرًا حاشدًا فى العاشرة من مساء اليوم، للرد على ممارسات الجيش والشرطة ضدهم.  	   	 



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*مصادر: منفذوحادث رفح عناصر جهادية  فلسطينية  تنتمى لـ"جيش الإسلام".. نفذ التفجير 4 فلسطينيين ومصريان وخطط  له 35  قيادياً..الثأر لمقتل أمين ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين وراء الهجوم..  وتهديدات  بانفجارات أخرى

  السبت، 11 أغسطس  2012 - 17:18






                             حادث رفح  
كتبت أميرة عبد السلام 




 
كشفت مصادر أمنية لـ"اليوم السابع" تورط عناصر من جماعة  "جيش  الإسلام " وهى مجموعة جهادية فلسطينية متطرفة، فى الهجوم الانتحارى  على  نقطة الحدود المصرية، والذى أسفر عن استشهاد 16 جنديا وضابطا مصريا،  وإصابة  7 آخرين.

وأكدت المصادر، أن قرابة 35 شخصا، عقدوا اجتماعا يوم السبت رصدته أجهزة   الاستخبارات المصرية والإسرائيلية قبل 24 ساعة من عملية الصفر فى أحد منازل   قادة جماعة "جيش الإسلام" برفح الفلسطينية لتحديد نقطة الصفر، والتى تم   تحديدها خلال الاجتماع فى (6.51 ) دقيقة يوم الأحد لتنفيذ العملية، والتى   تمت بالفعل فى الموعد المحدد من قبل عناصر جيش الإسلام. 

كما أشارت المصادر، إلى أن منفذى العملية 6 أشخاص، منهم 4 فلسطينيين و2   مصريين، ينتمون إلى جماعات تكفيرية متطرفة، مؤكدة أن منفذى العملية تم   قتلهم جميعا من قبل قوات الجيش الإسرائيلى، حيث تم تسليم جثثهم إلى مصر منذ   أيام، وتعمل مصلحة الطب الشرعى على تحديد هويتهم، عن طريق تحليل الحامض   النووى، على أن يتم إعلان النتيجة رسميا خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.  

يأتى هذا، وسط تصريحات أمنية تؤكد أن مصر طلبت رسميا من حركة حماس معلومات   عن ثلاثة أعضاء فى مجموعة إسلامية متطرفة يشتبه فى تورطهم فى الهجوم، وهذا   بعد تلقى مصر لائحة من إسرائيل تشمل 9 أسماء لفلسطينيين يشتبه تورطهم فى   تنفيذ العملية، ورجحت المصادر انتماءهم لمجموعة جيش الإسلام، وهو تنظيم   فلسطينى سلفى يوالى تنظيم القاعدة، أسسه ممتاز دغمش الذى عمل سابقًا فى   جهاز الأمن الوقائي، التابع للسلطة الفلسطينية سنة 2006، ويصل عدد أفراده   إلى 2000 شخص معظمهم من عائلة دغمش. 

وقد برز التنظيم بشكل أساسى، خلال مشاركته حركة حماس والمقاومة الشعبية فى   عملية "الوهم المتبدّد"، وأسر الجندى "جلعاد شاليط" إلى أن تأزمت علاقة  جيش  الإسلام بحركة حماس، خلال حوادث الاقتتال بين حركتى حماس وفتح خلال  الأشهر  الأولى من عام 2007. 

يأتى هذا، وسط تأكيد المصادر أن تفجيرات رفح تمت ثأرا لمقتل الأسير المفرج   زهير القيصى أمين عام ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين، والذى قتل فى غارة   إسرائيلية على قطاع غزة فى 8 مارس الماضى، بعد شهور من الإفراج عنه ضمن   الدفعة الأولى من صفقة تبادل الأسرى الفلسطينيين بالجندى الإسرائيلى جلعاد   شاليط. 

كما أكدت المصادر لـ"اليوم السابع" أن القيادى زهير القيصى الأمين العام   لألوية الناصر صلاح الدين تم تعقبه من قبل السلطات الإسرائيلية بعد الإفراج   عنه، إلى أن لقى مصرعه فى غارة مروحية إسرائيلية، استهدفت سيارته مع   القيادى "محمود الحنينى" قائد الذراع العسكرية للمقاومة فى غزة، وهو الحادث   الذى دفع قادة المقاومة للتعهد بالقصاص لمقتل الأسير المحرر، محملين مصر   مسئولية عدم احترام إسرائيل لصفقة تبادل الأسرى الفلسطينيين، مؤكدين على   استمرار سلسلة من الهجمات الانتحارية داخل مصر وإسرائيل، لحين احترام صفقة   تبادل الأسرى، وعدم ملاحقة الأسرى المفرج عنهم. 

وأكدت المصادر أن العملية تمت فى رمضان وقبل دقائق من انطلاق مدفع الإفطار، أخذا بثار القيادى "زهير القيصى " الذى لقى مصرعه صائما. 

الجدير بالذكر، أن ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين، والتى تم استهداف أمينها العام   المفرج عنه مؤخرا ضمن صفقة تبادل الأسرى، هى الجناح العسكرى للجان   المقاومة الشعبية، والتى شاركت فى عملية" الوهم المتبدد" التى أسفرت عن أسر   الجندى الإسرائيلى جلعاد شاليط. 

تأسست لجان المقاومة الشعبية كحالة عسكرية، واكبت قيام انتفاضة الأقصى فى العام 2001 ، وشنت هجمات ضد أهداف عسكرية إسرائيلية. 

وكان الذراع العسكرية للجان المقاومة المعروف بألوية الناصر صلاح الدين،   أول فصيل استخدم القوة العسكرية منذ بدء الانتفاضة، وكانت أولى عملياته   اقتحام مستوطنة (كفار داروم) اليهودية وسط قطاع غزة، حيث تمكن مقاتلوها   حينها من قتل ثلاثة جنود إسرائيليين، كما قامت بتفجير الدبابة الشهيرة   _الميركافا، والتى وصفها الجيش الإسرائيلى بأنها فخر الصناعة العسكرية   الإسرائيلية، والدبابة الأكثر تقدما وتحصيناً فى العالم، إلى أن قامت ألوية   الناصر صلاح الدين بتفجيرها ثلاث مرات على التوالى فى أقل من عامين وقتل   من فيها.  

ويقول منظروها، إن المقاومة الشعبية، وجناحها العسكرى "ألوية الناصر صلاح الدين" يتبنون الفكر الجهادى العالمى (السلفية الجهادية). 






اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2012)

*






ذكرت الإذاعة الإسرائيلية أن القوات المسلحة المصرية عثرت على مخازن كبيرة  للأسلحة والذخيرة في إحدى المناطق الجبلية قرب مدينة الشيخ زويد.
ونقلت الإذاعة عن مصدر أمني مصري مسئول قوله إن بعض هذه الأسلحة متطور  للغاية، وهو ما دفع إلى طلب تعزيزات جديدة من قوات الجيش الثاني الميداني  تحسبًا لاستخدام الإرهابيين لهذه الأسلحة في مواجهة قوات الجيش والشرطة.




صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2012)

*مصدر امنى وتصريح خطير وحرب حقيقيه فى سيناء*
​ ​ *






الإثنين 13.08.2012 - 09:23 م
صورة أرشيفية-الجيش بسيناء
كتب: أحمد إمام

أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى أن سيناء تشهد حربا حقيقية بين القوات المسلحة  والعناصر المسلحة من الخارجين على القانون والمتطرفين، وأوضح ان هذا هو  السبب الحقيقي لدفع الجيش بقوات إضافية وبأسلحة ثقيلة مثل الصواريخ  والمدفعية.

وأوضح المصدر أن العناصر المسلحة تمتلك معدات وأسلحة متطورة جدا ، ولكنه  أكد أن العملية سوف يتم حسمها قريبا وسيتم تطهير المنطقة بشكل كامل.







*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2012)

​ 
​ *حملة أمنية موسعة بمنطقة الوحشى جنوب الشيخ زويد *

* 

الثلاثاء 14.08.2012 - 09:37 ص








 صورة أرشيفية

كتب احمد صالح 
انطلقت حملة امنية مكبرة من مدينة العريش وتوجهت الى مدينة الشيخ زويد لاستهداف عناصر مسلحة .

وشاركت في الحملة قوات من الجيش والشرطة مدعومة بالمدرعات والمصفحات وقوات  خاصة، حيث وصلت الحملة الى منطقة الوحشي جنوب مدينة الشيخ زويد ومناطق اخري  وبمدينة رفح فجر اليوم للقبض على العناصر .

وقد دارت مصادمات عنيفة بين المسلحين وقوات الامن .حيث كان المسلحون  يستقلون سيارتين لاندكروز وكانوا يطلقون النار بكثافة علي قوات الامن  مستغلين سهولة وسرعة التحرك والانتقال من مكان الي اخر والاختفاء وسط تباب  الرمال في المنطقة الصحراوية. ولم تسفر الحملة عن اي نتائج معلنة حتي الآن  خاصة من جانب أجهزة الامن.





* 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2012)

*اشتباك بالقذائف والأسلحة الآلية بين الجيش وعناصر تكفيرية بالشيخ زويد

الثلاثاء، 14 أغسطس 2012 - 08:14

**



عملية الجيش فى سيناء – صورة أرشيفية​*​*العريش - عبد الحليم سالم
وقعت صباح اليوم اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الجيش وبين عناصر من التكفيريين بمناطق فى الشيخ زويد بشمال سيناء.

قالت مصادر أمنية وشهود عيان، إن الجيش داهم عدة مناطق ومنازل فى أطرف   المدينة فى منطقتى الجهينيى والوحشى وألقى القبض على عدد من العناصر فيما   استهدف منازل بدوية وسيارات للعناصر بالقذائف الصاروخية ما أدى إلى اشتعال   النار فيها وسط أنباء عن إصابات.

أضافت أن العناصر المتطرفة أطلقت قذيفتين صاروخيتين على قوات الجيش بالقرب   من منطقة جنوب قرية الجورة وتجددت الاشتباكات معها مرة أخرى.




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 أغسطس 2012)

*الجماعة الجهادية بسيناء : العدوان العسكرى على سيناء " غاشم " 




 	عبر بيان صحفى تم إصداره من قبل الجماعة السلفية   الجهادية بسيناء عبر شبكة  الأنترنت أكدت الجماعة ان الهدف من الحملات   العسكرية للقضاء على الجهاد ضد  إسرائيل وحمايتها حملات " غاشم "  .
 	وجاء من خلال البيان :"مرت على سيناء أكثر من سنة ونصف   من بعد الثورة  وأفراد الجيش المصري موجودون في سيناء على الطرق وفي   الشوارع والمرافق  والمحال دون غطاء ولم يتعرض أحد لأفراد وجنود الجيش   المصري بسوء".
 	ونفت الجماعة قتل الجنود المصريين متهمين إسرائيل بقتلهم   "لم يستهدف  الجنود المصريين يقتلهم بدم بارد إلا العدو الصهيوني نفسه في   نفس التوقيت  من العام الماضي، ولكن هذا ليس بشيء عند قيادات الجيش   والإعلام و الحكومة  المصرية فعندما يقتل الصهاينة المصريين في وضح النهار   وبلا أدنى شك في  جريمتهم بل وباعترافهم بها".
 	وتابعت الجماعة بيانها، "عندما يحدث ذلك فدماء الجنود   المصريين ماء وليس  لهم ثمن ولا تنتفض الدولة ولا الجيش للأخذ بالثأر   فالأمر بسيط ، أما عندما  يقتل الجنود المصريين اليوم ولا يعلم من الفاعل   وكل الدلائل والأحداث تصب  في مصلحة نفس القاتل القديم حينها تلصق التهمة   لتيار بأكمله وبلا تحقيق ولا  إثبات ويزمجر الجيش طالباً للثار ممن يشتبه   في اتهامهم وترتعد الآلة  الإعلامية الصهيونية المصرية في شحن الشعب   بالأكاذيب والادعاءات".
 
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  الجماعة الجهادية بسيناء : العدوان العسكرى على سيناء " غاشم " *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*السلفية الجهادية بسيناء تعترف بإطلاق صواريخ على ايلات.. وتحذر الجيش المصرى
2012-08-16 08:39:54​




[COLOR=black !important]حذرت  الجماعة السلفية الجهادية بسيناء من استمرار ما وصفته بالعدوان على  عناصرها داخل شبه جزيرة سيناء مطالبة بحقن الدماء التي تسيل. وقالت الجماعة  في بيان لها على شبكة الانترنت إلي قادة الجيش المصري، قيادته السياسية و  العسكرية وضباطه و جنوده احقنوا الدماء التي تسيل و ستسيل إذا استمر هذا  العدوان فأنتم تجروننا إلى معركة ليست معركتنا. وأكدت الجماعة في بيانها  أنها تستهدف العدو الصهيوني وان سلاحها موجه له وليس للجيش المصري قائلة(لا  تضعون أنفسكم حاجزاً بيننا و بين هدفنا و عدونا الصهيوني فسلاحنا ليس  موجهاً لكم و انتم تعلمون ذلك و بأسنا شديد على عدونا و قد رأي العدو ذلك  في أم الرشراش «إيلات» و غيرها ذاق بأسنا في نخبة قواته و فخر جيشه فلا  نريد أن يتحول بأسنا هذا إليكم لأي سبب. وواصلت الجماعة بيانها قائلة  «ارحموا الجنود الذين تضعوهم وقود لمعركة ليس لهم فيها ناقة و لا جمل اتقوا  الله في أنفسكم و في جنودكم و في هذا البلد». ونفت الجماعة أي صلة لها  بمقتل الجنود المصريين في الهجوم على رفح  وقالت انه مر على سيناء أكثر من  عام و نصف من بعد الثورة و أفراد الجيش المصري موجودون في سيناء على الطرق و  في الشوارع و المرافق و المحال دون غطاء و لم يتعرض أحد لأفراد و جنود  الجيش المصري بسوء. وهذا نص البيان: «لم نرفع سلاحنا قط في وجه الجيش  المصري مع إمكانية ذلك و سهولته و انتشار الجيش المصري بلا غطاء ، في نفس  الوقت وجهت مجموعات الجهاد في سيناء الضربات للعدو الصهيوني ابتداء من ضرب  خطوط الغاز إلى ضرب القوات الصهيونية في أم الرشراش ( إيلات ) إلي إطلاق  صواريخ مختلفة على الكيان و استهداف مركباتهم و كثير من العمليات التي عتم  عليها الإعلام الصهيوني الإسرائيلي قبل الإعلام الصهيوني المصري و العربي  كل هذا و لم يصب جندي مصري بسوء. وأكدت الجماعة أن هدفها في سيناء الجهاد  ضد إسرائيل قائلة، سلاحنا معنا نخطط و نعد العدة للنيل من اليهود و القيام  بما افترضه الله علينا من جهادهم و مقاومة بطشهم و تعديهم على ديار  المسلمين و مقدساتهم و أهل الإسلام في فلسطين و باقي أراضي المسلمين  المحتلة من قبل اليهود. واتهم البيان إسرائيل بأنه وراء مقتل الجنود  المصريين قائلا :لم يستهدف الجنود المصريين و يقتلهم بدم بارد إلا العدو  الصهيوني نفسه في نفس التوقيت من العام الماضي … و لكن هذا ليس بشيء عند  قيادات الجيش و الإعلام و الحكومة المصرية … فعندما يقتل الصهاينة المصريين  في وضح النهار و بلا أدني شك في جريمتهم بل و بإعترافهم بها عندما يحدث  ذلك فدماء الجنود المصريين ماء و ليس لهم ثمن و لا تنتفض الدولة و لا الجيش  للأخذ بالثأر فالأمر بسيط … أما عندما يقتل الجنود المصريين اليوم و لا  يعلم من الفاعل و كل الدلائل و الأحداث تصب في مصلحة نفس القاتل القديم  حينها تلصق التهمة لتيار بأكمله و بلا تحقيق و لا إثبات و يزمجر الجيش  طالباً للثار ممن يشتبه في إتهامهم و ترتعد الآلة الإعلامية الصهيونية  المصرية في شحن الشعب بالأكاذيب و الإدعاءات. وقال البيان ان كل ذلك يتبع  ذلك حملة غاشمة ظالمة بلا تحقيق أو إثبات على أهل سيناء و القبائل عامة  مستعينين بضباط أمن الدولة السابق و بنفس أسلوب البطش و الظلم السابق  يقتحمون منازل الآمنين وفقاً لماذا ؟؟؟ هل هذه الإقتحامات وفقاً لتحقيقات و  أدلة ؟؟؟ لا و الله بل وفقاً لملفات أمن الدولة السابق و من كان يطاردهم و  يحبسهم لسنوات ظلماً و زوراً و الكل يعلم بذلك . وقال البيان و مع هؤلاء  المظلومين تنطلق الحملة للهدف الحقيقي و هو كل مراكز الشباب الذين يعدون  العدة لمقاومة و جهاد العدو الصهيوني الذين لم يرفعوا السلاح يوماً ضد  الجيش أو الشعب بل ضد العدو فقط … هجمات بربرية بالقصف و القتل المباشر  للأسف منفذين هدف العدو الصهيوني بالقضاء على كل من يعمل على جهاده و  مقاومته مخرجين السلاح المعد لليهود على أنه ضد الجيش و الشعب و السؤال متي  وجه هذا السلاح ضد الجيش المصري في يوم من الأيام . ووجهت الجماعة رسالة  للجيش المصري قائلا : أهلنا و إخواننا لا تنساقوا وراء تلك الحملة الشرسة  التي يقودها صهاينة الإعلام المصري و سحرته … الذين يقلبون الحق باطلاً و  الباطل حقاً … ألا ترون أنهم قلبوا العدو الصهيوني إلي صديق يريد البعض أن  يفسد علاقتنا معه … و قلبوا الأخ الفلسطيني إلي عدو يريدوننا أن نحاصره و  نمنع عنه العون و المدد بل و نقاتله إن أمكن … احذروا من هذا الإعلام  المنافق الكاذب الذي يريد أن يزرع العداوة بينكم و بين أبنائكم المجاهدين  الذين يرفعون لواء كرامة الأمة ضد العدوان الصهيوني و الذين لم يرفعوا  سلاحهم يوماً في وجه أهله من الشعب المصري و لا جيشه … و أنتم ترون  عملياتنا الموثقة و حفظنا للدماء فيها و ترون غدر عدونا و عدوكم و إستهدافه  لدمائنا و دمائكم».

التحرير​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2012)

*  هام جدا من الجماعة السلفية بالعريش
2012-08-16  







       	الجماعة السلفية بالعريش تعلن الاعتصام المفتوح حتى يتم الإفراج عن  متهمين  في أحداث رفح  	   	 		أعلنت الجماعة السلفية بمحافظة شمال سيناء  الاعتصام المفتوح أمام النيابة  العامة، حتى يتم الإفراج عن 4 متهمين،الذين  ألقي القبض عليهم على خلفية  أحداث مقتل الجنود المصريين برفح.

		وأكدت الجماعة، أن المتهمين الأربعة وهم: عيد زريعي، وطلعت جمعان، وسلمي   سلامة، وسلامة علي سلامة، قد أضربوا عن الطعام منذ عدة أيام احتجاجًا على   حبسهم، موضحين أن المتهمين الأربعة ليس لهم علاقة من قريب أو بعيد  بالحادث،  على حد قولهم، والقبض عليهم جاء من خلال ملفاتهم القديمة بجهاز  أمن  الدولة، دون أدلة على أنهم اشتركوا في تنفيذ العمل الإرهابي ضد الجيش   المصري. 

		وأشارت الجماعة إلى أن أهالي المتهمين قاموا بالبحث عنهم في عدة جهات   أمنية، لكن دون جدوي، الأمر الذي يؤكد على وجودهم مع جهة "مجهولة". 

		يذكر أن قوات الأمن، قامت بالقبض على 7 أشخاص، يشتبه في أن لهم يدا في   أحداث رفح، وقد تم الإفراج عن 3 أشخاص هم: عيد سعيد سلمي، وأحمد جمعان   ومحمد جمعان، بعد يومين من القبض عليهم، لعدم ثبوت الأدلة ضدهم، فيما تم   التحفظ علي باقي المتهمين. 	 		  	 		 



* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*أطلق مسلحون مجهولون النار على معسكر الأمن المركزى برفح، وفروا هاربين دون وقوع إصابات، وقال مصدر أمنى اليوم، إن المسلحين كانوا يستقلون سيارة دفع رباعى،*


----------



## SALVATION (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*



الهدف من الحملات   العسكرية للقضاء على الجهاد ضد  إسرائيل وحمايتها 
حملات " غاشم "

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه
وجيين يجهدوا ضد اسرائيل داخل الاراضى المصرية؟ 
طيب ابقى خلى بالكوا لحسن حاجة تيجى عكس هههههههه*​


----------

